# Did VanTil believe in the Trinity?



## Roldan (Jul 9, 2004)

Sorry guys I didn't know where else to put this, being this is an apologetic board I figured ther must be some Van til experts in her.

I am currently confused about VanTil and have expressed in another board that I am currently NO VanTil because of the speculation I guess, that he believed that &quot;God is ONE person&quot; and that &quot;the bible has apparent contradicitons&quot;.

On the board that I was on, one Vantilian practically burned me at the stake already for asserting such &quot;blasphemies&quot;. He even said I was another Dave Hunt and should be treated as such. He posted an article and told me to read and RECANT me absurdities. I never said I came to a FINAL conclusion but hope that these accusations are wrong.

Anyone. HELP!


----------



## Roldan (Jul 9, 2004)

Paul, that was very helpful and I am starting to understand him more, thanx


Are you Vantilian now or just being an honest clarkinian? or whatever other inians there are

[Edited on 7-9-2004 by Roldan]

[Edited on 7-9-2004 by Roldan]


----------

